

Ask HN: Where do you find the business development people? - davismwfl

I have been doing both business development (marketing/sales) and development on my own now for awhile.  My company is gaining traction but I am now at the point where I really need an expert in getting the next client and helping to develop a market, while I focus on making sure we are closing deals and developing what the clients want.  Where do you turn for this type of person?  What do you look for?  And what skill sets would you advertise for?
======
ig1
Business development isn't the same as marketing or sales, you should step
back and hammer out a list of skills you're looking for. Is it primarily sales
that you need, is it product management, is it performance marketing, etc. You
might be looking for someone who can do all of these roles but they'll
naturally have their focus on one of these areas and you should decide what
that should be.

What are the main difficulties you face now and need this person to come and
deal with ? - is it sourcing warm leads, is it managing the sales process the
the client firm, is it figuring out what you need to build to get the most
customers ?

------
mcrider
Try a startup weekend. Thats all you can find there..

------
jp1989
Where are you located?

~~~
davismwfl
Central Florida.

